# 12 ملحوظه تعليميه للمبتدئين



## khamindo (27 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
هذه اول مشاركه فعليه لي في هذا المنتدي الرائع فارجو ان تتقبلوها وان تكون مفيده وان كانت متواضعه مقارنه بمشاركات الاخوه الاعضاء والمشرفين:81: 
سوف تجدون في الملفات المرفقه بعض الملحوظات عباره عن اسئله واجابه عن التبريد والتكييف عموما مرفقه بالصور والرسومات التوضيحيه


اخوكم م / khamindo
drawGradient():5:


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (27 يونيو 2006)

it's nice topic but the link doesn't work pal


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (27 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير ، أخي الكريم ..
وننوه ان الرابط شغال ، وذلك بالضغط على زر الماوس الايمن .. ومن ثم اختيار حفظ الهدف باسم ..


----------



## خالد العسيلي (29 يونيو 2006)

شكراً أخي 

و جزاك الله خير


----------



## salemr12 (30 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير واتمني لك التقدم الي الامام


----------



## air_con (30 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد العريان (7 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميلو واتمنا التوفيق لى ولكم


----------



## محمد العريان (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*ohmy_god64*

انا سعيد باشتراكى فى هزا المنتدى واتمنا لكم التوفيق واشكركم على المعلومات الجميلة واكون عند حسن ظنكم


----------



## سيد 132 (26 يونيو 2007)

شمشكووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود رمضان مصطفى (14 يوليو 2007)

ازى احامل 12 ملحوظه وهما فين


----------



## اميرحضرموت (16 يوليو 2007)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا بحريه ولكني الان اعمل في مجال التبريد واريد منكم ان تفيدوني با لمعلومات الكافيه في برمجة واصلاح الساعة اللالكترونية التي تتحكم في التبريد


----------



## cooline (18 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك.........


----------



## usama_2006 (18 يوليو 2007)

الف الف شكر


----------



## mohamed55555 (22 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مشتاق22 (22 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم أتمنى لك التوفيق في حياتك على هذه المشاركة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صلاح العمرى (11 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## الفاتح علي (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*الاخ الكريم*

لك جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة والنادرة وفي رايي هي ليست معلومات للمبتدئين بل هي معلومات يفقدها الكثير من ذوي الخبرة في هذا المجال فجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## القلب الوردي (14 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير..........................................


----------



## الصقر الجرىء (14 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمرحسين (15 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد بحريه (30 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## الصقر الجرىء (1 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكرك يا بشمهندس كل الشكر على مجهودك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ABD F (3 ديسمبر 2007)

أتمنى لك التوفيق في حياتك على هذه المشاركة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عدنان (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزيتم عنا كل خير
أنا مهندس تكريك وأعمال بحرية ومعرفتي بعلم التكييف كعلم جدي بالذرة
وأنا في حاجة شديدة لتعلم هذا المجال لأجعله تخصصي .دلوني


----------



## ezeldin (24 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى أحمد أبومعلا (24 يناير 2008)

thank you for ever


----------



## محمد تكيف (25 يناير 2008)

بارك الله عليك


----------



## MOHAMED ELGHAISH (26 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## senuors (20 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فادي24 (21 فبراير 2008)

كل الشكر لك أخي الكريم
تسلم ايدك


----------



## عمر الحجار (21 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر وبتوفيق


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (23 فبراير 2008)




----------



## amar.merah (24 فبراير 2008)

الله يبارك فيك ان شاء الله


----------



## وليد البنا (26 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الامام اسلام (22 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المعتصم الهادي (23 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
شكرا على الموضوع القيم . الله يرحم ولديك ويغفرلهك ذنوبك.


----------



## ممدوح عمارة (24 أبريل 2008)

ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شـــادي (26 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## بكري سيف النصر (27 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ، مشكور علي هذه المعلومات القيمه ، م / khamindo


----------



## علي البابلي (28 أبريل 2008)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## 000403 (30 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## القاضي المبتدئ (6 يونيو 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير و الله يوفقك و يوفق جميع المسلمين


----------



## حسام محمد (14 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير 
أنا مهندس جديد ولو سمحت تساعدني 
حابب أتعرف أدخل بمجال تصميم التكييف المركزي 
وألف شكر


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## altarrah82 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي العزيز


----------



## عاطف المتعلم (9 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 000403 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير واتمني لك التقدم الي الامام


----------



## bobstream (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## QAYSJO (28 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you too much man


----------



## benlotfi (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد تكيف (1 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kokohamo2003 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل خير واتمني لك التقدم الي الامام


جزاك الله كل خير واتمني لك التقدم الي الامام​*​


----------



## محمد حداد عبدالله (9 ديسمبر 2008)

تم التحميل
وجزاكم الله خيرا
لو امكن ملفات باللغة العربية اكون مشكور


----------



## hamzatoon (9 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود


----------



## hamzatoon (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*تم التحميل
وجزاكم الله خيرا
لو امكن ملفات باللغة الفرنسية اكون مشكور*


----------



## alaa_84 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## gimi5000 (30 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك....جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (19 يونيو 2009)

الف الف شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بسيوني حسن (19 يونيو 2009)

الله ينور عليك يابشمهندس اكثر من ممتاز


----------



## mohammedman (29 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يخليك لينا ياهندسة


----------



## نور محمد علي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (3 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## الامين سات (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## برنس العرب (8 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## emara1955 (2 يناير 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## elmoslm (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## احمد دوالي (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## badr gamil (25 أبريل 2010)

it's very nice.....thank you.


----------



## معتصم الوطن (25 أبريل 2010)

تسلم اخي


----------



## محمد العراقي99 (25 أبريل 2010)

رحم الله والديك.......................زز


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (25 أبريل 2010)

thanks alot dear engineer


----------



## اسلام عمار (15 مايو 2010)

ارجو كم يساوى ال1 طن تبريدى لتحويله الى حصان


----------



## هدير الشلال (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## هدير الشلال (25 يونيو 2010)

وفقك اللو على مجهوداتك الطيبة والقيمة


----------



## هدير الشلال (25 يونيو 2010)

وفقك اللة على مجهوداتك الطيبة والقيمة


----------



## هدير الشلال (25 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك . . .


----------



## elomda_5 (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا 
وجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــز اللــــــــــــــــــــــه كل خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------

